# Albino White-tailed deer



## Deerfinder22 (Nov 27, 2007)

Can't believe it guys. I hunt around the Crockett area and was feeling pretty sorry for myself on Friday afternoon because I brought my wife on the stand with me and we had not seen anything. Looking across the pasture what do I see, a white deer. Got pictures that I need help with posting but holy cow an ablino deer. I know that it was not a true albino since it had a black nose and a light tan belly ( could be stined from all the red dirt around there). Please tell me how to post pictures up so I can share this site. I was trying to express how lucky we were to be seeing this and could you believe this was one of the few ( I mean like 10) hunts my wife has ever been on. Can you say spoiled?


----------



## Deerfinder22 (Nov 27, 2007)

*pics*

Thanks for the help getting the pics posted, Hydrasports.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Cool, thanks for posting!


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

There's an isolated population of white white-tailed deer in New York that carry a recessive gene for all white coats. These deer aren't true albinos, they just have white coats. Possibly the white gene was a carry over from the end of the last Ice Age when most northern deer might have had white coats during the thousands of years of melt down.

http://www.worldwaterfowl.com/showthread.php?t=1044


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Your wife is good luck*

I guess your gonna haft 2 get her a gun and take her with ya more often. Thanks for tha pics.


----------



## Deerfinder22 (Nov 27, 2007)

sorry the pictures are junk but I spotted these deer at over 900 yards and got down and stalked to within 200 to get these shots. So as you can guess I was shaking pretty bad and the camera wanted to use the flash but you get the jist of what I expierenced. Yea she never seases to amaze me with her luck. Not 10 minutes before dark we also saw one of the biggest bucks I have ever seen on the place. Never turned to look at us so I could see the spread so I called her off the shot. I love that woman!


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*Cool Pics!!....Deerfinder22*


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

very cool


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*WOW*​


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

We have some white deer here in Iowa and the DNR says we can't shoot them. DNR= fish and wildlife


----------



## Gomer 76825 (Jul 31, 2010)

cool, thanks for sharing


----------



## dragginfool (Sep 12, 2009)

They are actually called pibol. My FIL killed one about 5 years ago on our place. It's a ten point buck. Solid white. We have it mounted.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I saw an albino (at least it was pure white) many years ago at Lake Somerville, really cool.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Very cool. Mother nature has lots of special stuff to see.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

dragginfool said:


> They are actually called pibol. My FIL killed one about 5 years ago on our place. It's a ten point buck. Solid white. We have it mounted.


*piebald

And no they aren't. Piebald animals are regular colored animals with abnormal and random white blotches. The animals posted before that are in question are leucistic. White animals with dark eyes.

Below is an example of a piebald (or for short "pied") deer.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Cool deer pics. Ive never seen one, much less had a chance to stalk one just to get a picture. Thats awesome. Congrats.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

This was shot off our lease this year.


----------



## huntingjman73 (Jul 27, 2010)

I have an albino spike mounted in my office. My grandfather killed it in the 50s. Pretty spooky looking at night with the red eyes glowing a bit


----------



## David Burke (Dec 27, 2005)

*Not really Albino*

 They are commonly referred to as Pine Bald in E. Texas. I hunt up the road from you near Groveton and we have a number of them, or had anyways. Year before last a pot licker on the fence in the National forest shot a young six point we had on the place, drug him with one hand. For the last two years I had watched a new buck go from a button and the last time I saw him he was a fork horn outside the ears but if he went to the fence I can't say he is still around. What was interesting was that he was a twin, had a sister that was normal. This year I saw two other sets of twins, one white, one regular, by two seperate moms that were regular. That gene appears to be prevelant in that neck of the woods...


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Very cool photos ... ! You're one of few ... lucky sighting.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

We have one down in south Texas that sure resembles the on in the first pics. Never thought of it being albino, but that is what it looks like...


----------



## C'est Bon (Oct 19, 2009)

I got to meet this albino spike on a ranch in deep South Texas...beautiful to see!


----------



## duhunter (Nov 17, 2009)

When I used to live Centerville, Tx ten years ago I saw a white deer in a pasture west of I-45 and Leona, Tx.


----------

